# Arflite??



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey guys   My computer and photo challenged buddy just picked up an Arflite (is that a goofy name or what)  and he was looking for info about it. He thinks it is CWC but I can not really find out much about it searching.  He thinks it is a basic bike but does have a tank.  Anybody got any info based on this admitted sketchy info?   Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Without a pic can't really offer any info. V/r Shawn


----------



## Iverider (Dec 22, 2015)

More likely "Airflyte" Huffman made bikes badged with this, but they ranged a span of years and differ in value from one end of the spectrum to the other. Pics are definitely needed to ascertain what your buddy has.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 22, 2015)

A green girls bike?


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2015)

Colson?


----------



## Iverider (Dec 22, 2015)

Weird!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 22, 2015)

AirFlyte was a fairly common Huffman badge throughout the ages.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 22, 2015)

*Colson*

Colson


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks guys. definitely not an Airflite. I'll try and head over this w/e to get some pics and we can further explore.


----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2015)

Taken from another post.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 5, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 260266




At one point I owned this badge. Got it from Ron summer, he took it off a Colson from what I understand.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

